# 507.1.1 Since when?



## chris kennedy (Mar 17, 2018)

When did the requirement for automatic operation of exhaust fans by temp sensors hit the code? I see it in 17 and 15.

Thanks


----------



## mark handler (Mar 17, 2018)

IT'S IN THE 2009 IMC


----------



## chris kennedy (Mar 17, 2018)

mark handler said:


> IT'S IN THE 2009 IMC


Thank you sir.


----------

